# هل شرب السم لا يميت؟!!!



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذه نصوص من انجيل مرقص تقول


16: 17 و هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي و يتكلمون بالسنة جديدة 
16: 18 يحملون حيات و ان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم و يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون



اذا فمن هذا النص يمكن ان نقول ان المسيحي الصادق ان شرب شئ مميت مثل السم مثلا لا يموت اذا كيف يكون هذا 


وان كان في كلامي اي خطا ارجو التوضيح


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل الموضوع صعب لهذه الدرجه  لدرجة انه لم يستطيع احد الرد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 سبتمبر 2010)

عايز تفهم ؟؟

اعرض النص كاملا .. من الاية 14 لاخر الاصحاح .
تفضل ..


----------



## apostle.paul (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو فين السؤال من اساسه علشان يبقى صعب كلام المسيح واضح ان المؤمنين بيه ايمان حقيقى يتتبعهم ايات ومعجزات 
ايه السؤال بقة
*


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل ممكن لو اعطيتك سم وشربته لا تموت ؟


----------



## Sibelle (22 سبتمبر 2010)

قد كتب: لا تجرب الرب الهك
متى 4: 7

مو المقصود ان الرسل اذا شربوا السم ما بيموتوا
ولكن مثلا اذا حدى دس لهم السم مثلا في الطعام لا يموتون.

كتير كان في محاولات للتخلص من الرسل حتى ما يكرزوا بالأنجيل والرب كان ينقذهم و ينجيهم مرة تلو الاخرى.
بعدين اقرأ القصة من اولها بتعرف المناسبة من ذكر هي الاية.

ما بعرف اذا في تفسير تاني, ننتظر الآخوة!​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل ممكن لو اعطيتك سم وشربته لا تموت ؟


مرة اخرى .

اعرض النص كاملا .. من الاية 14 لاخر الاصحاح .
تفضل ..


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اعرضه انت


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> اعرضه انت


!!!!!  .

لازم تتعب .. علشان تفهم .


----------



## apostle.paul (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل ممكن لو اعطيتك سم وشربته لا تموت ؟


*احنا هنلعب مع ربنا ولا ايه 
ثقتنا فى المسيح يجعلنا نضع ابليس والاعيبه تحت اقدامنا 
مش نقف قدام ربنا ونحط سم ونشربه نقوله يلا بقة خلينا منمتش 
هو حد قالك انه بنلعب فى السيرك
بطلوا سذاجة وتفاهه *


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني بتقولوا ان النص معناه ان اللي يشرب سم غصب عنه ربكم يحميه طب ما في قس في مصر مات مسموم ايه رايكم وبعدين حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين كتير جدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*إنجيل مرقس  الإصحاح 16 

14 أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. 
15 وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. 
16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. 
17 وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. 
18 يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».  
19ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ. *


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني بتقولوا انه ربكم يحمي اللي يشرب السم غصب عنه طب ما فيه قس مصري مات مسموم غدر وهناك الكثير من حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين 

اجو عدم مسح الرد والتهرب منه اذا كانت عقيدتكم سليمه فلماذا تمسحون الرد وتتهربون


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اسف لم اري ذلك الرد


----------



## -مهاجر- (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا ما معني الايات يا اخت مونيكا انت وضعت الايات دون شرح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

-مهاجر- قال:


> اذا ما معني الايات يا اخت مونيكا انت وضعت الايات دون شرح



*وضعت الأيات لإيضاح الأيات التى قبل الأية التى  تسأل عنها
لإظهار أن تحقيق الأية يعتمد على إيمان الإنسان

إذا قرأت سيرة القديس مارجرجس الرومانى

 ستتأكد أن هذه الأية تحققت مع القديس مارجرجس وقديسين أخرون​*


----------



## أَمَة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

-مهاجر- قال:


> يعني بتقولوا انه ربكم يحمي اللي يشرب السم غصب عنه طب ما فيه قس مصري مات مسموم غدر وهناك الكثير من حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين
> 
> اجو عدم مسح الرد والتهرب منه اذا كانت عقيدتكم سليمه فلماذا تمسحون الرد وتتهربون


 

*ربنا **الذي تهزأ به يا مهاجر هو* *الرب الديان الذي ستقف أمام منبره الرهيب يوم الدينونة لتقدم له حسابا عن كلامك هذا.*


*ماذا ستقول له؟ هل ستقول له ضحكوا عليك وقالولك ادخل منتدى المسيحيين واشتم فيهم وبربهم وبعقيدتهم وانت صدقتهم ورديت عليهم؟*

*سيقول لك لماذا لم تصدق الطرف الثاني الذي يؤمن بي؟ ألم اعطيك عقلأ لتفكر وإرادة حرة لتختار بين الموت والحياة، بين الهلاك والخلاص؟*

*لا يزال امامك الوقت لتعيد حساباتك لأنك لا تعرف متى يداهمك الموت وانت لا تزال في خطاياك.* 

[q-bible]

*42 وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ. 
43 لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا».*
[/q-bible]


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> يعني بتقولوا انه ربكم يحمي اللي يشرب السم غصب عنه طب ما فيه قس مصري مات مسموم غدر وهناك الكثير من حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين
> 
> اجو عدم مسح الرد والتهرب منه اذا كانت عقيدتكم سليمه فلماذا تمسحون الرد وتتهربون


*قس مات مسموم مسمعناش عنه
بس سمعنا عن رسول مات مسموم ايه رائيك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا ابي السماوي اهدي ابنك مهاجر الي شتمك و احميه من دينونتك الرهيبه في المسيح*

*بكره تشوف يا مهاجر*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه نصوص من انجيل مرقص تقول
> 
> ...



نعم في كلامك خطأ و جاري التوضيح



> هل الموضوع صعب لهذه الدرجه لدرجة انه لم يستطيع احد الرد



هل مرور 23 دقيقة بدون رد تجعل الموضوع صعب؟
طيب مرور 23 شهر علي بعض المواضيع بالقسم الاسلامي بدون رد يبقي اسمه ايه؟



> هل ممكن لو اعطيتك سم وشربته لا تموت ؟



نعم ممكن



> يعني بتقولوا ان النص معناه ان اللي يشرب سم غصب عنه ربكم يحميه طب ما في قس في مصر مات مسموم ايه رايكم وبعدين حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين كتير جدا



نمسك الموضوع من الأول

إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 16 
14 أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. 
15 وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. 
16 مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. 
17 وَهَذِهِ *الآيَات*ُ تَتْبَعُ *الْمُؤْمِنِينَ*: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. 
18 يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ *وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ* وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ». 
19ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.​
ما الذي يتكلم عنه النص؟
الإجابة : آيات و معجزات
لمن تتحقق هذه الآيات و المعجزات؟
للمؤمنين الحقيقيين و ليس من يقول انه مؤمن

ماذا أيضا غير السم؟
يضعون أيديهم علي المرضى فيبرأون

ما الذي يتكلم عنه النص؟
الإجابة : آيات و معجزات
لمن تتحقق هذه الآيات و المعجزات؟
للمؤمنين الحقيقيين و ليس من يقول انه مؤمن

النتيجة ان هذا ممكن ، و هذه معجزات تتبع المؤمن

لكن لا تحدث في كل المواقف و كل الظروف
يعني ليست دائمة الحدوث
لأنها لو دائمة الحدوث فلن تُسمّي (آية)



-مهاجر- قال:


> يعني بتقولوا انه ربكم يحمي اللي يشرب السم غصب عنه طب ما فيه قس مصري مات مسموم غدر وهناك الكثير من حالات التسمم المسجله لمسيحيين
> 
> اجو عدم مسح الرد والتهرب منه اذا كانت عقيدتكم سليمه فلماذا تمسحون الرد وتتهربون



عقيدتنا سليمة لذلك لا نتهرب
من مات مسموما ، فما مشكلته؟

فالمعجزات (جائزة) التحقق مع المؤمنين ، و ليست (ضرورية) التحقق

يعني حدوث هذا (ممكن) لكن ليس (دائم)

و هذا حدث بالفعل مع كثيرين
منهم القديس مار جرجس الروماني
و القديس أبسخيرون القليني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

المسلم معتقد إن الآيات دى بالونة إختبار لمدى صحة الإيمان المسيحى.
أولا المعجزات تتم بسماح من الله وليس بمعزل عنه .
ثانيا الكتاب المقدس قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك.
ثالثا معجزة شرب السم وعدم تأثيره فى المؤمن معجزه تكررت كتير جدا فى تاريخ شهداء المسيحيه فمينفعش التعامى عن تحققها والمجادله فى مدى حدوثها.
رابعا المعجزات كانت مصاحبه للمؤمنين فى بداية انتشار المسيحيه من أجل نشر الإيمان (فلكل عمل اعطاه الله للإنسان سببه ونتائجه وليس مجرد ألعاب)


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> المسلم معتقد إن الآيات دى بالونة إختبار لمدى صحة الإيمان المسيحى.
> أولا المعجزات تتم بسماح من الله وليس بمعزل عنه .
> ثانيا الكتاب المقدس قال لاتجرب الرب إلهك.
> ثالثا معجزة شرب السم وعدم تأثيره فى المؤمن معجزه تكررت كتير جدا فى تاريخ شهداء المسيحيه فمينفعش التعامى عن تحققها والمجادله فى مدى حدوثها.
> رابعا المعجزات كانت مصاحبه للمؤمنين فى بداية انتشار المسيحيه من أجل نشر الإيمان (فلكل عمل اعطاه الله للإنسان سببه ونتائجه وليس مجرد ألعاب)


 

إنت فعلا يا سامح فهمت عقلية المسلم.
ورد ممتاز لأنه يخاطب العقلية المسكينة.
وختامها مسك.

نغلق الموضوع لإكتمال الإجابات
وعدم ترك المجال للتشتيت​


----------

